# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  نكات مساطيل ( للترويح )

## monzir ana

*1_ مسطول  وعسكرى وامام جامع ساكنين فى بيت واحد مرة المسطول قام قال للامام بالله  بكرة صحينى بدرى قام الامام صحاه بدرى وقام مستعجل لبس لبس العسكرى وطلع  لمن الواطة صبحت عاين لنفسه لقى روحه لابس لبس العسكرى قام قال عليك الله  عاين الامام المسطول دا اقول ليه صحينى يصحى العسكرى ....


 2_مسطول قال لى مرتو انتي عارفة الدنيا بقت عاملة زى حديقة الحيوان, قالت ليهو كيف! 
قال  ليها: الزول يقوم من النوم زى الحصان, ويمشي الشغل زي الكلب, ويشتغل زى  الحمار,ويرجع زي ابو القدح, وفى النهاية ينوم ليهو مع بقرة....



كفاكم:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::1 (34):
*

----------


## sinary

*هههههههه كتر منها
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد رباطابى رسلو ليهو جزمه جميله  هديه قام سافر بيها الخرطوم وهناك انشرطت وداها لبتاع الجزم يخيطهاوقال  ليهو مستعجل صاحبنا قال بعشرين الف جنيه قام الرباطابى قال ليهو ليه أ صلو  بتخيطا بى بنج؟ 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رباطابي راكب حافلة 00جا ينزل طقطق للكمساري00الكمساري قال ليه داير تنزل الرباطابي قال ليه :لا بدور أجاوب 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد رباطابى معزوم عشاء مع واحد  صاحبو مشى لقى الكهرباء قاطعة عن صاحبو قعدو يتونسو مسافة الرباطابى جاع  جوعه شديدة قال لى صاحبو ياخى الزمن فات وانا جيعان ياخى طلع لينا العشاء  داء صاحبو قال لية ياخى العشاء ما بطلع الا الكهرباء تجى... الرباطابى قال  لى اصلو عشاء ولا شريط فديو 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بت رباطابية قالت لأبوها:-
 ابوى ابوى شوف الفار
 رد عليها :-
يابت انا كديس 
ردت عليهو :-
نان انا قت لك اوكلو 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رباطابي مرتو قالت ليهو اشتري لي قميص نوم 
قال ليها ليه اللابسا دا مساهر بيك؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*حمار اتعود يحك راسو بشباك فصل في مدرسة.. الاستاذ قال لي الطلبة: الحمار  ده كل يوم بعمل كده عندو ود عم هنا ولا شنو؟رد عليهو تلميذ رباطابي: والله  ما بجي إلا في حصتك يا أستاذ..!!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رباطابى نزل ضيف عن جماعة وكان عندهم تيس فى الزريبة جنب الصالون عنده نزلة الليل كله
يعطس...الصباح بدرى سيد البيت جا وسال الرباطابى" ان شا الله نمت كويس؟؟ اجاب الرباطابى
بى وين انوم لى تيسك التقول مكوجى مقابل العيد ،،،،،
*

----------


## yassirali66

* واحد رباطابي زوجته وضعت له ولد بيشبه شبه شديد نظر الي ولده وقال لذوجته دي بطن ولا مكنة تصوير
*

----------


## monzir ana

*:a039:  :ANSmile24:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رباطابي جاتو مرة قالت ليهو اقرأ لي الجواب ده يا ولدي الرباطابي قال ليها  ما بعرف أقرأ المرة قالت ليهو بعد نضاراتك ديل وما بتعرف تقرأ الرباطابي  ملص النضارة واداها المرة قال ليها هاك اقريهو انتي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رباطابي كان عايز يخطب لصلاة الجمعة وبدأ  قائلا : اليوم حنحكي ليكم  قصة النبي نوح وبالمناسبة دي في أي حد فيكم  بيعرف القصة دي . كلهم قالوا : أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأي . طوالي   قال : أقم الصلاة بلا قلة أدب معاكم .
*

----------


## yassirali66

* حلفاوي صايم والشمس شديدة إتصل بناس  الراديو وقامت المذيعة قالت ليو : مرحبا بك أخي الصايم في برنامج منتصف  الظهيرة الرمضاني بالله عايز تسمع شنو؟؟ وتهديها لي منو ؟؟
قال ليها : ممكن لو سمهتي مقطع من أذان المغرب ونهديهو لجميع الأهل بوادي هلفا 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شيخ خش المسجد ووقف طوالي خلف الإمام . وبعد إقامة الصلاة الإمام عاين لي الرباطابي وقال ليو إستقم ، أرجع لي ورا ، تعال قدام ، تعال لي جاي . الرباطابي قال  ليو : يا شيخنا إنت عايز تصلي بينا ولا عايز تشوت ليك بنلتي.
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلموا يا حبايب و تصوموا و تفطروا علي خير
*

----------


## المحترف

*:4_1_210: :4_1_210: :4_1_210:
يديك العافية والله ياسر
*

----------


## محمد star

*مسطول بتاع تكسى واحده وقفتو قالت ليه نادى الطباط قال ليه مابناديهم ناديهم براك
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*مسطول قال ماشى صلاة الجمعه وطلع متاخر لق الناس طالعه من الصلاه سال واحد رباطابى قال ليه صليتو الرباطابى رد قال ليه  لا بس رجعونا نجيب السبح 
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*مسطول سالو قالو ليه اضانك دى الشاله ليك شنو المسطول قال ليهم والله يوم كنت بكوى وبعدين التلفون ضرب بدل اخت التلفون فى اضانى ختيت المكوى وسالو مره تانيه قالو ليه طيب اضانك التانيه دى الشاله شنو قال ليه الحيوان ده ماضرب تانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نكات رائعة فيها ابداعات الصفوة
تسلموا يارائعين ورمضان كريم

*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههههههههه حلووووووة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مسطول شغال في شركة وإتصل علي المدير بالغلط وقال ليو جيب الشاي بي سرعة لو ما أسرعته بشوتك من الشركة دي..
المدير قال لي إنت عارف بتتكلم مع منو..؟
المسطول: لالا
.
قاليو انا المدير
......المسطول قاليو خلاص إنت عارف بتتكلم مع منو..؟
المدير قال ليو لالا
المسطول قاليو الحمدلله وقفل الخط في وشو

*

----------


## محمد star

*مسطول قال لى صاحبو سلفنى عشره جنيه ادينى خمسه وخلى خمسه معاك قال ليه كده تكون عايز منى خمسه وعايز منك خمسه وبى كده نكون حبايب
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*مسطول سألوه من اطيب الناس قال صالح زول كريم ويسقي الناس كلهم ماء .
سالوه مين صالح ده؟!
قال ماعارف لكن بقرأ دائما ماء صالح للشرب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ههههههههههههههههههه

نكات جميله ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*ههههههههههههههههه
تسلموووووووووووووووو يا شباب يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## احمد البدوي حائل

*جزاكم الله خير يااخوان على الابداعات الطيبه دي
                        	*

----------

